# Sling mail to me too....x 2



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

So afew days ago Mohave mo sent me...out of his kindness and pocket...a couple of band tying jigs, to my address.
WOW....never tied a band in my life. But i really want to learn for the reason i grow up with a very supporting mother that was very successful with a bow.. Of course taught me.
Well i did receive the packet from MO,,,, and just fantastic!
Then yesterday i received another through the mail. Only to find out my wife has ordered me a SCOUT LT. I was pretty tired at the end of work, but i manage after a shower to test the waters.
I come to find out, that i like to shoot with my pinky and ring finger stuffed into the whole. i dont need the scales. This thing is PERFECT for me. Keep in mind i am 6foot 1 inch and weigh roughly 180lb.
im keeping this very short,,,,but awsome ss.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Congrats on the LT. If you get really familiar with that frame you may find it to be the only one you may need. I can’t believe I am saying that. *Note to self: Don’t ever say such a thing again out loud. 😳


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

havent tried the LT,but the scout i have just hangs in the closet,cant get consistant shots to save my life,TTF or OTT,nice sling and i know everyone loves them,except me,lol


----------

